# Over 400,000 Facebook users pledge Area 51 raid: 'Lets see them aliens'



## Kyle

Over 400,000 people have committed to a Facebook event pledging to “Storm Area 51” in September in an effort to “see them aliens.”

As of Friday, 416,000 people were listed as “going” to the planned raid, which event organizers say will take place on Sept. 20 at 3 a.m. An additional 428,000 people were listed as “interested.”










						Over 400,000 Facebook users pledge Area 51 raid: 'Lets see them aliens'
					

Over 400,000 people have committed to a Facebook event pledging to “Storm Area 51” in September in an effort to “see them aliens.”




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Tech

The alien death Ray will stop them.

The attack plan looks legit but I agree with the one commenter, need more crack heads.


----------



## Auntie Biache'

I hope there are a lot of camera's.


----------



## Kyle

Do they make a "Mass-Tazer"


----------



## GWguy

Kyle said:


> Do they make a "Mass-Tazer"


They'll use Star Wars satellite tech, which they extorted from the aliens.


----------



## PeoplesElbow

I wonder if we can set up a viewing party to watch the retards get a wood shampoo, tazed, etc. We could set up bleachers and charge admission.


----------



## Ken King

PeoplesElbow said:


> watch the retards get a wood shampoo, tazed, etc.


To Hell with that, for that area "Use of Deadly Force is Authorized".


----------



## PeoplesElbow

Ken King said:


> To Hell with that, for that area "Use of Deadly Force is Authorized".


I just don't see them doing that.


----------



## Ken King

PeoplesElbow said:


> I just don't see them doing that.


I don't either but it is authorized and posted, has been for years.


----------



## NextJen




----------



## Burnthings




----------



## Monello

Ken King said:


> To Hell with that, for that area "Use of Deadly Force is Authorized".


That should be on the southern border.


----------



## GWguy

Monello said:


> That should be on the southern border.


 An alien is an alien....


----------



## Burnthings

Monello said:


> That should be on the southern border.


The "great" warrior Monello, prepared to mow down civillian women and children. You're sick.


----------



## Tech

Just engage the alien force field to keep them out.


----------



## DoWhat

Burnthings said:


> The "great" warrior Monello, prepared to mow down civillian women and children.


I would love to help him.


----------



## Kyle

DoWhat said:


> I would love to help him.



My eyes arent' so good any more but i can get the stragglers you miss once they get close.


----------



## NextJen




----------



## GregV814

Look, these stAr trek nerds aren’t Antifa. Two sixth grade safety patrols from Portland Oregon is all the security we need.


----------



## Tech

GregV814 said:


> Look, these stAr trek nerds aren’t Antifa. Two sixth grade safety patrols from Portland Oregon is all the security we need.


Figure the trek over the mountains should trigger the asthma.


----------



## NextJen




----------



## glhs837

_It's funny cuase it's true...... _


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## NextJen

Here's how to do it


----------



## glhs837

Who the hell doesnt think that Area 51 isnt equipped with the sixth gen Pain Ray? They demoed the first gen maybe 5-8 years back and it freaked people out....


----------



## glhs837

Hell, probably have the damn things mounted on drones by now.


----------



## Burnthings




----------



## Kyle




----------



## itsbob

See them Aliens.. 

latin for:

I always wanted to see what my intestines would look like on the outside.


----------



## Kyle




----------



## Kyle




----------



## Tech

Heck with this, I'm just going to put on an ICE hat and jacket then go to Home Depot.


----------



## gemma_rae

*Live from Area 51:*


----------



## GWguy

Tech said:


> Heck with this, I'm just going to put on an ICE hat and jacket then go to Home Depot.


Let us know before you go.  I want to sit outside with a camera and watch the fun.


----------



## RoseRed

Is nothing sacred?  Now they are after Nessie!  









						Loch Ness Monster search causes 'Storm Loch Ness' event to go viral
					

Following in the footsteps of the "Storm Area 51" and "Storm the Bermuda Triangle" events, a Facebook group has been created in an attempt to find the legendary Loch Ness Monster.




					www.foxnews.com


----------



## Kyle




----------

